
New #decisionsupport startup in Kirkland – rising competition to #Tableau? - lahcim
http://www.salientworks.com/blog/2016/5/31/healthcare-and-data-analysis
======
lahcim
What do you guys think? Looks like some interesting new advancements in the
space of automated data analysis.

